# Advice needed on travelling and workin in australia



## lau1992 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am a 21yr old female from the uk, I want to come to australia on a working visa for a year, i want to travel for a few weeks, then settle and find a job fruit picking or what ever i am not fussy, but there's a few things i would really appreciate some advice on as I dont know anyone who has travelled before - 

1. Would £2,500 GBP be enough money to enter the country on a working visa? 

2. I am looking to travel for maybe a few weeks untill my money starts running out, then I am planning on finding a job, where would the best place to do this be? I would like to go somewhere lively on the coast, but when the time comes, a job is easy to find?

I have my flight and visa money saved, I just dont want to book it untill I am sure £2,500 will be enough to last a few weeks and where I need to book my flight to!

All answers would be really appreciated as I have no idea where to start!


----------



## pommy123 (Jun 6, 2013)

hey im from England too and came out here when i was 21. 2500 is fine and i work at a brilliant call center in Sydney who is always recruiting English and Irish for 40 hours a week. Get in touch and i will sort you out if you fly into Sydney.


----------



## lau1992 (Jun 12, 2013)

do u have facebook ?


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Arriving on £2,500 GBP doesn't sound like much money at all. You would want to be getting a job right away and avoid travelling. I've saved up £15,000 GBP, but I still think I want to work first and get the 88 days specified work out of the way.

I;m using Fruit Picking Jobs to research job, I've found it very useful. What sites have you used? I signed up as premium member to get the bank account and tax file setup along with discounts and deals. Worth is for like £2.50 GBP per month or £15 GBP a year.

How did you end up going Lau1992?


----------



## Garth (Apr 3, 2014)

As long as you're proactive in finding a job you shouldn't have too many issues.


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, the minimum requirement for entering the country is $5k (or was when I came!) but they rarely check. 2500 pounds is not far off this so if you were to be checked, you'd be fine! I came with about that and found myself needing work after about a month and a half. 

In terms of farm work and where you need to fly into, check where the work is in terms of seasonality when you get here. For example, now is a good time to be in Queensland as there is a lot of work starting this time of year. But is also depends what farm work you want, if you want to do cattle mustering rather than veg/fruit picking or packing, then you may not get paid as much but it opens up options as to location. 

Have you booked now? Or are you here? Let us know how you're getting on! :0)


----------

